# Who wouldn't want a pair of these?



## Candee (Oct 24, 2010)

My chinchilla would so love the rat slippers. Don't need the company seeing that lol.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Aww I like the pumpkin ones lol


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

Eyuh god!! Get those spider ones away from me!!

I like the pumpkin ones a lot though. Doubt they have my size, unfortunately.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

I want the rats! Those rock!


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Yea those rats look really real. I would be freaking out every time I looked down at my feet then I would try to run away only to have them follow me wherever I went lol! They would make great props.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

are these just ideas or actual products?


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

That tarantula one is the WORST!_ <shudder>_ LOL!

Have you seen this commercial yet?


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*I Use "Slippers"*

I sewed them onto the shoulders of an old suit coat. they are pretty good-looking tiger heads that were once Wal-Mart slippers.
Think if you "slipped" into a semi-dark room that nobody would tromp on your feet if you were wearing those scary footwear?
I think it would happen.
So ..you effect a startle/scare wearing them, then remove them and really scare and gross everyone out with your own bare feet! (Some of us have ugly feet , you know!)
Frank Zappa's song:"What's The Ugliest Part Of Your Body?" "Nose? Toes? I say it's your Mind!"
HAHAHAHAHHA!
Those spider slippers are startling to say the least! Wear them to show your toddler, they might never be the same!


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Love the rat slippers!


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

I agree with the onese you dislike! haha scary stuff!
I really do like the bats and pumpkin ones, I would buy some! I like the rat ones, but I wouldn't buy them.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

kittyvibe said:


> are these just ideas or actual products?


The plush pumpkins and plush spiders can be purchased:

Pumpkin Slippers

Plush Spider Slippers

The rat slippers were actually made for a foot cream commercial. 

The bat slippers are someone's personal creation, and the tarantula slippers were just a photo, and it may have been a photoshop job.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

me and my 4 yr old son want the BAT ones!


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

The Rat Slippers are Creepy!!


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

I would get the pumpkin slippers in a heart beat -- if they cam in a larger size.


----------



## jll (Nov 2, 2009)

I have the pumpkin ones!! theyre so soft and comfy


----------



## solares07 (Aug 18, 2010)

Yes. This is full of win.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

OOoohhh I MUST have the tarantula slippers!!!


----------



## murtisha (Aug 9, 2005)

So no one knows if the rat slippers are available?


----------



## murtisha (Aug 9, 2005)

Hmm..guess not. Evidentally created for a commercial.


----------

